# Trying API Co2 Booster



## Entz (Mar 19, 2015)

It is similar to Seachem Excel. It contains 1.6% Glutaraldehyde vs 2% in Excel (Rest is water). It is cheaper per ml which is good. How effective? That is debatable


----------



## Goomie (Jul 21, 2015)

I figured it would be similar! Thanks for that info. Yes it is cheap, I'm going to monitor my plants for any signs of accelerated growth. I'd say, even if it was a marginal amount, it's still worth the $8 I spent since this bottle will last me months


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

look into metricide - there are threads about it - I started one recently. I got a gallon on ebay for $20 or 21


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

I use API CO2 booster, but mostly because it is cheaper than excel, and due to having a young-ish child I'm not currently willing to store metricide...

It works just fine for me at slightly elevated doses relative to excel... 

I'll freely admit it (or any other glut-type liquid carbon) is mostly an algae control.. The amount of carbon in it isn't really a whole lot of CO2 equivalent, so don't expect leaps and bounds of increased growth.. However, daily doses to provide a tiny amount of extra carbon, and the plants do seem to grow a tad faster with it (assuming you aren't injecting CO2). Pretty much everyone agrees daily dosing does have a noticeable impact on algae.

glut type liquid carbon also makes an excellent spot-treatment to kill algae.


----------



## Goomie (Jul 21, 2015)

schnebbles said:


> look into metricide - there are threads about it - I started one recently. I got a gallon on ebay for $20 or 21


Metricide sounds sinister. I'll look it up roud:



mattinmd said:


> I use API CO2 booster, but mostly because it is cheaper than excel, and due to having a young-ish child I'm not currently willing to store metricide...
> 
> It works just fine for me at slightly elevated doses relative to excel...
> 
> ...


I didn't think there would be a serious leap and bound with growth, but I was hoping to stem off any algae growth since the carbon levels are probably not too high anyway. I just added 5 cherry barbs to the tank as well, which should (hopefully) help the plants too.

Eventually I'm also going to be looking into some ferts, but for now my substrate has enough in it; and with only two plants, I think that I will be fine.

Actually the Co2 Booster was bought simply because at this time I don't have the funds to inject Co2, but trust me, plans are in the making to get a system going (DIY) that will allow me to start my other plans to do custom lighting.

I really should start a journal... haha.:tongue:

EDIT
"Project Seedling"


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

If you get metricide, it's stronger than excel so you might have to adjust the dose a little. Many people on here use it. If you search, you'll find threads on how to dose. Hoppy said it's ok to dose 2ml/gallon so that's what I'm doing. That's double the excel dose on the bottle.

I wish I had $$ for C02. My husband would kill me, no doubt! of course, it's no more expensive than his golf, lol!


----------



## Goomie (Jul 21, 2015)

schnebbles said:


> If you get metricide, it's stronger than excel so you might have to adjust the dose a little. Many people on here use it. If you search, you'll find threads on how to dose. Hoppy said it's ok to dose 2ml/gallon so that's what I'm doing. That's double the excel dose on the bottle.
> 
> I wish I had $$ for C02. My husband would kill me, no doubt! of course, it's no more expensive than his golf, lol!


2mL/Gal? Jeez I'm only using 1mL per day with this other stuff lol.

Actually, if you look at the overall cost of injecting Co2, it's not that bad in the long run. It's the initial set up that's not awesome. Yesterday I found a write up by Jaggedfury on how to build a DIY Paintball tank setup, and the initial cost wasn't too bad either. Seems this could last a while (months for me, it would seem) and you can get the tanks refilled for practically nothing.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

That's the recommended dose but I was doubling mine to try and help a little with algae. 

I just got my metricide and started it yesterday. I really should seriously look into c02 but in a way it scares me. I need to really just sit down and read about it from the beginning. I don't know enough about it to be comfortable. Like does it need to turn off at night? Thinking yes but not sure.


----------



## Goomie (Jul 21, 2015)

Read the write up I posted a link to. It's all adjustable, you decide when to dose the Co2. From what I understand, having it on at night doesn't actually help as the plants don't use it without the lighting. They actually make MORE Co2 at night. So in the end, dosing is up to you.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

where's the link?


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

schnebbles said:


> where's the link?


The words "write up" a few posts up is a link.... Here it is in a more obvious format:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=115850


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

Lol thanks! I looked twice. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Goomie (Jul 21, 2015)

oops! Sorry about that.

That set up is pretty simple though, not too costly up front. You can get a tank from walmart for around $25 (or order one offline if you don't mind waiting) and I've heard that Bass Pro fills Co2 tanks, or just about any paintball/sports oriented store might as well... and it's not too expensive.


----------



## Goomie (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey guys, quick update on the Co2 booster:

My rosetta sword has shown a boost in growth. The leaves are super vibrant and have grown in size even, I've noticed a bit of new growth. My temple compacta, after some rearranging of my tank, has also grown more vibrant.

I upped the dose to 3.5mL, 2x a day. They're soaking it up!


----------

